
If the FCC had regulated the Internet - gortok
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/press_box/2010/12/if_the_fcc_had_regulated_the_internet.html
======
bediger4000
Does anyone else remember "Comcast Searchlight"? It was a slightly interactive
cable channel, with a small selection of advertisers that Comcast had somehow
duped into paying money to be on "Searchlight". That's what the Internet would
look like.

The Internet wasn't a net gain - we lost Usenet, that was a shame, but Tragedy
of the Commons rolls on. Prodigy, CompuServe and Delphi might still be around,
making a small amount of money for whatever Immoral MegaCorp owns them.

